# The Witherspoon society?



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there nothing the PCUSA will not seperate from?
218th* General Assembly* 2008

I feel sorry for the believers that are left in the PCUSA that have to fight this nonsense.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 22, 2009)

This morning a Gideon came to speak at our church. A strong believer in (what he says) is a good church. But they're PCUSA.

They've all got my sympathy too.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 22, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> Is there nothing the PCUSA will not separate from?



Biblical Christianity?
Israel?
The pro-life movement?


----------

